
Vocali Beta - tallway21
https://www.vocali.online
======
tallway21
Hello Future Vocalist's,

I'd like to invite you to try out Vocali. Vocali is an audio social media app
where you can share sound clips with your friends. Simply record, add and
image or a title and share! We recently went live on Product Hunt where you
can submit any feedback, good, bad or horrible (it's all appreciated).

You can download the app now from our website:
[https://www.vocali.online](https://www.vocali.online)

Thanks for your help and support!

Team Vocali

~~~
Etheryte
The description you wrote here is what should be on your landing page. Right
now it's only a picture of a phone that doesn't really say anything at all —
even if I really wanted to, I couldn't figure out what the page is about,
other than it's related to phones.

